# White Faced Cockateil Toe Twisted or Bend



## jeev12 (Jan 14, 2011)

My name is rajeev and am from India.

i have a white face cockateil, yesterday while hand feeding her i noticed one of her toe is bend upwards or twisted. ( photo attached). there are no signs of blood. A day before, due to night fright the bird was flying all over the cage. i did check her toe, not able to find any swelling and i can move it. at one particular point she showed her discomfort. could this be a broken toe or sprain? she is able to move around the cage without any problem and having food and water.

PS: post my inspection, i saw her biting her toe for ones. thought of taken her to a vet after a weeks observation.

your comments will be highly appreciated


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Hello and welcome 
Does she seem to be in any pain when she is standing on it or when she walks


----------



## jeev12 (Jan 14, 2011)

No.. so far she has not shown any signs of discomfort.she is climbing the cage, walking through the ladder and also sitting on edges of food bowl..sometime while walking she goes off balance...thanks


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

I did find this for you http://feistyhome.phpwebhosting.com/letter5.htm about a twisted toe if this helps


----------



## jeev12 (Jan 14, 2011)

Many thanks.. yes it was really helpful. i will observe her for couple of days and will provide more options to perch...thanks


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

your welcome


----------



## angelpink (Dec 27, 2010)

if you look closely, i think its his back pointing toe in a clamped position, from what i can tell thats what it looks like, if the bird was to close his foot, this would be the normal position for the toe to go in in order to grip, but seems the toe isnt sitting right, a simple spilt for a week should stretch the toe back to its normal position when standing, let me know if im wrong, but thats what it looks like to me, so dont worry to much


----------



## jeev12 (Jan 14, 2011)

thank you for your comments.


----------



## jeev12 (Jan 14, 2011)

hello everyone..am doing a little bit of simple split to stretch the toe...is that OK? sometimes she gets annoyed and majority of times she just relaxes...

please let me know your views.


----------



## crazy4tiels88 (Aug 10, 2008)

Hope She Gets Better And Beautful Tiel By The way and welcome too!


----------



## jeev12 (Jan 14, 2011)

many thanks


----------



## jeev12 (Jan 14, 2011)

request your suggestion, i have provided enough opportunity for my bird so that she can exercise her leg, but there is no change in the toe position...she is very playful in cage, no problem in walking or perching..please help


----------

